# Newnan, GA *GIGI* senior female



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Didn't see her listed but if this is a duplicate please delete.

















A-8 URGENT!



Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Female
Age: Senior
Size: Medium
ID: 008688 Coweta AC 
PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA.
Poor "Gigi" was picked up as a stray with id tags stating her name and there was a telephone number. She also had a 2006 rabies tag from Southside Animal Hospital #63366 (770-226-2595). Gigi is a wonderful older lady who tries so very hard to tell you her tale of woe. She has lots of life left in her and lots of love to give......if she only gets the chance. Gigi is a treasure and would make a wonderful companion pet. She has not been reclaimed and is now considered URGENT! PLEASE HURRY! GIGI HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 11/4 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!













http://www.shelterrescue.org/id1.html


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

what a beautiful, beautiful, lovely girl!!! I am going to try NOT to beg... but I am praying she can get out. Her eyes turn my heart to mush.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Bumping pretty girl back up.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: DanniHer eyes turn my heart to mush.


She makes my knees buckle. WOW!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Stunning...
I don't think she is a senior, maybe 4-6?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm guessing that since she has Rabies tags they found her info and know her approx. age.


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

do we know any more about her, spayed? with other dogs, cats?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump for you, sweet GiGi.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

She sounds so sweet in her description. She must be a "talker". Someone must need a friend who can carry on a great conversation.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

she smiles ............


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Gigi has been adopted


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Oh THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elliecdGigi has been adopted


That's wonderful news. I hope she found a home that appreciates how special senior dogs really are.


----------

